# Dark chocolate...



## Jolly-Jessie (Jan 24, 2018)

Hey, all, and a belated happy 2018 to you!

I'm possibly about to ask an absurd question (for a morbidly obese, type 2 diabetic) only, I can't ditch chocolate totally. I'm now thinking of having a small amount daily. I know it's up to me, but, what would your advice be? Of course I realise, I shouldn't really eat any...but, do other people (who really love chocolate) combat their sweet tooth, with a coupla squares of dark chocolate daily? Weekly? I'm cutting down on everything but, silly as it may seem, I still feel like I just "need" this.

Thanks, I'm doing ok, I'm keeping in touch with my Doc n am trying to be healthy. Hugs n thanks x


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 24, 2018)

HI @Jolly-Jessie 
I started this thread last week or so ago
It should guide you 
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/moser-roth-chocs.71198/


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 24, 2018)

Some of the bars of Moser Roth are a tad high in carbs, I'd recommend trying a plain 85% dark chocolate to begin with or maybe even 70%, Tesco also an own brand I think its 74%, I'm quite partial to Lindt's 90% but if your not a general lover of dark chocolate I wouldn't recommend jumping straight for it as some find it very bitter x


----------



## Sally W (Jan 24, 2018)

Hotel chocolat do Supermilk which is less sugar but not bitter. Caution it is high in fat. 25gm portion is generous but only about 6gms of sugar.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 24, 2018)

I am really into Moser Roth and I use to detest dark choc


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 24, 2018)

I eat a small amount of chocolate nearly every day but stick to high cocoa content dark choc.  I don't even look at fat content as following a LCHF diet, it doesn't seem to affect me.  Though if needing to lose a lot of weight, watching fat content is more important.


----------



## Beck S (Jan 24, 2018)

I don't like dark chocolate, so I avoid it, but I still have a chocolate every so often - very partial to Lindor, and one ball is 5g of carbs, so I can manage that a few times a week.  But if you can eat it, then dark chocolate is lower in carbs and sugar and better for a treat.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 24, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> I eat a small amount of chocolate nearly every day but stick to high cocoa content dark choc.  I don't even look at fat content as following a LCHF diet, it doesn't seem to affect me.  Though if needing to lose a lot of weight, watching fat content is more important.


I eat a small amount of dark chocolate a few times every day 
Fat? what is fat?


----------



## Sally W (Jan 24, 2018)

Beck S said:


> I don't like dark chocolate, so I avoid it, but I still have a chocolate every so often - very partial to Lindor, and one ball is 5g of carbs, so I can manage that a few times a week.  But if you can eat it, then dark chocolate is lower in carbs and sugar and better for a treat.


Check out Hotel Chocolat. I don’t like dark but their lower sugar really suits me as it’s not bitter like dark and very creamy


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 24, 2018)

I am in LOVE


----------



## stephknits (Jan 24, 2018)

I have 2 squares of lindt 90percent most days.  I think it is a good idea, as could stop you eating other sweet things


----------



## Beck S (Jan 25, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Check out Hotel Chocolat. I don’t like dark but their lower sugar really suits me as it’s not bitter like dark and very creamy


Will definitely have to try this, thanks


----------



## Sally W (Jan 25, 2018)

Beck S said:


> Will definitely have to try this, thanks


Should have said the low sugar one to look for is Supermilk.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jan 25, 2018)

I eat Green & Black's 85% cocoa chocolate every day - not sure what the fat or sugar content is, but the carbs are low, and I don't put on any weight!  I did try Montezuma 100% cocoa, but that was a bit bitter, even for me, and I love really dark chocolate.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 25, 2018)

Just checked the G&B's 85% for anyone interested per 6 square serving is 10.5g fat, 4.5g carb and 2.7g sugar x


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jan 25, 2018)

Thanks, Kaylz  
I eat 2 squares at a time, usually two or three times a day, so those are about the amounts I'm getting daily, but if Jessie is only planning to eat 2 squares a day a third of those amounts would be negligible.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 25, 2018)

I would find 2 squares of the G&B not enough as the squares are tiny haha x


----------



## Drummer (Jan 26, 2018)

The 81percent cocoa one from Lidl is good.


----------



## Iceberg (May 14, 2018)

I have just discovered chocologic in Tesco's.
Dark chocolate with no added sugar. It has two sweeteners called Steviol Glycosides and Erythritol.
Some of us just can not give up chocolate!


----------



## Kaylz (May 14, 2018)

Iceberg said:


> I have just discovered chocologic in Tesco's.
> Dark chocolate with no added sugar. It has two sweeteners called Steviol Glycosides and Erythritol.
> Some of us just can not give up chocolate!


Well if that's what you'd rather have than proper dark chocolate that's ok, just be wary not to eat too much in case you get the dreaded laxative effect of the sweeteners!! haha xx


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 14, 2018)

I like the chocologic buttons (which our Tesco has stopped selling!) but like Kaylz says, you have to watch your portions as it contains polyols, & the effects of too many polyols ain't pleasant.


----------



## Iceberg (May 14, 2018)

That makes it a good incentive for me not to eat to much of it.


----------



## Kaylz (May 14, 2018)

Iceberg said:


> That makes it a good incentive for me not to eat to much of it.


Well that's very true, think I'll stick with my 85% or 90% though lol,  I just looked at the dark version on Tesco website and per 100g has more carbs than both types of percentage I have in the house x


----------



## christophe (May 15, 2018)

I have always preferred dark chocolate to milk or white so that hasn't had to change.. Lindt 90% is my go to, I have just tried Montezuma 100% with orange and cocoa but it is a bit challenging! A pity that 85 % is getting to be out of my range, let alone the 70% .. I can recommend Valrhona's range if the carbs aren't too high, they would be worth an injection..whether that is insulin or a sedative to deal with the price is a different question. Very good chocolate..


----------



## MickD (May 15, 2018)

I'm not too bothered about chocolate to be honest, i can take it or leave it, but my Shiatsu guy started selling Willie's Cacao chocolate, they're not exactly low in carbs but I had a couple of small pieces with a coffee, the chocolate is really rich and a nice treat.

Mick.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 15, 2018)

christophe said:


> I have always preferred dark chocolate to milk or white so that hasn't had to change.. Lindt 90% is my go to, I have just tried Montezuma 100% with orange and cocoa but it is a bit challenging! A pity that 85 % is getting to be out of my range, let alone the 70% .. I can recommend Valrhona's range if the carbs aren't too high, they would be worth an injection..whether that is insulin or a sedative to deal with the price is a different question. Very good chocolate..


Made me laugh christophe


----------



## Bubbsie (May 15, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Well that's very true, think I'll stick with my 85% or 90% though lol,  I just looked at the dark version on Tesco website and per 100g has more carbs than both types of percentage I have in the house x


I hadn't realised that Kaylz...will avoid the Tesco's one in future...and resolve to read the labels in future.


----------



## Kaylz (May 15, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> I hadn't realised that Kaylz...will avoid the Tesco's one in future...and resolve to read the labels in future.


It was the chocologic brand, none of Tesco's own, I know that their finest dark cooking chocolate is the lowest they do themselves though xx


----------



## Bubbsie (May 15, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> It was the chocologic brand, none of Tesco's own, I know that their finest dark cooking chocolate is the lowest they do themselves though xx


I've never heard of chocologic Kaylz...I've always used the Aldi one...and since I only use it in vast quantities when I make cakes for the office...I suppose it makes little difference in that respect...apart from the price going up!


----------



## Kaylz (May 15, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> I've never heard of chocologic Kaylz...I've always used the Aldi one...and since I only use it in vast quantities when I make cakes for the office...I suppose it makes little difference in that respect...apart from the price going up!


Price going up? What you talking about? Fill me in here? What Aldi one are you using? xx


----------



## Bubbsie (May 15, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Price going up? What you talking about? Fill me in here? What Aldi one are you using? xx


The 90% one...it has gone up...well certainly since the last time I bought it...I've opted for the LIDL one now since when I am cooking with it I do use a vast quantity.


----------



## Kaylz (May 15, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> The 90% one...it has gone up...well certainly since the last time I bought it...I've opted for the LIDL one now since when I am cooking with it I do use a vast quantity.


I didn't even know Aldi did a 90%!! Do you remember what the nutrition was? And how much it is? Sorry for all the questions!! xx


----------



## Bubbsie (May 15, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I didn't even know Aldi did a 90%!! Do you remember what the nutrition was? And how much it is? Sorry for all the questions!! xx


Not off hand but may have some in the cupboard...will have a look later...they have a 90% one and may have a 95% one...haven't bought any there for a while now...since I have a vast stock...I did get some from LIDL...80%...and they have a higher one too...will have to do my research when I next go.


----------



## Kaylz (May 15, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Not off hand but may have some in the cupboard...will have a look later...they have a 90% one and may have a 95% one...haven't bought any there for a while now...since I have a vast stock...I did get some from LIDL...80%...and they have a higher one too...will have to do my research when I next go.


I've never seen either when I've been to Aldi and I can't find it on their website either  xx


----------



## Bubbsie (May 15, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I've never seen either when I've been to Aldi and I can't find it on their website either  xx


I will do my best to track it down when I'm next there.


----------



## christophe (May 15, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Made me laugh christophe


 A bit of a smile and a bit of chocolate.. can't be bad.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 15, 2018)

christophe said:


> A bit of a smile and a bit of chocolate.. can't be bad.


Definitely a winning combination.


----------



## christophe (May 15, 2018)

Combination.. which got me thinking, if I melt and combine the 100% and the 85%.. I get a slightly orangy 90 something %. All I have is an easter egg mould and that won't do, got to get some chocolate bar moulds then away we go..


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 15, 2018)

I think the 90% at Aldi would've been a limited edition thing as I've never seen one either.


----------

